# Has anyone been accepted into RMC yet?



## GucciKevBucket (16 Jan 2022)

I am applying to RMC and I am quite worried about getting in. I just wanted to know if anyone had gotten their acceptance into RMC for 2022 or has any knowledge about when they go out and how you get contacted? I’m an OUTCAN applicant so I know my process is a bit different but just wanted some more insight. GL and congrats to anyone that has gotten in.


----------



## M3LT (16 Jan 2022)

If you've read the other threads, you'll have seen that some people have gotten their offers. Most people get their offers Feb to May but people have gotten offers in July. the recruiter will contact you by
 phone or email if you get in. Don't worry about the application, just do your best and if you get in you get in. If not just try again next year. Good luck!


----------



## Raymondacbot (3 Apr 2022)

Yes. Got my offer. 84.3 Gr.12 Average. Applied for NWO. Scored slightly above average on the CFAT (40/60) Did well on the Personality test and Interview, as well as the MOST test. 
Be warned, infantry is probably a lot more competitive.


----------

